# P226 MK25 Grip Broke Upon Firing



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

Took NIB P226 MK25 gun to range. After about 30 rounds the grip broke apart. re: Pics...the missing piece "shot" off into never never land. I was using light range loads, and doing nothing unusual.

Am planning on sending pics to Sig and asking them to send new grips.

Wondering if anyone else had had this type of experience and what might have caused it, etc.

Thanks
Tom in Va Beach


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That seems to be a weak spot for Sig grips. I've seen quite a few do that. Have you removed and reinstalled the grips before ? The grip screw may have been tightened to much. I don't think the spring would impart enough stress to break the panel itself. Do you have lock washers on the grip screws ? Do you have the piece that broke off ? If you put the pieces together, you may be able to spot a weak point. Have you thought about installing an E2 kit ? I've done it on my 226 & 228. I really like the look and feel they give the guns.


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting....that this is a common problem. I would have expected a lot more from Sig for the cost of this gun.

Grips have never been removed before to my knowledge. No lock washers observed. Could not find the piece that broke off. Factory grips are comfortable enough for me with big hands. Just hope Sig will provide a lifetime supply! I guess if it happens again I will consider the E2.

Thanks


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

At the top of the arrow, you can see how thin the plastic is. They were probable over tightened at the factory. I would recommend putting lock washers on your next set.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, that sucks. Hope they take care of ya right...


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hud,

I have a friend who is a forensic mechanical engineer. He looked at grips and said this.....your arrow is at a design flaw where the grip goes from very thick to very thin. This invites failure. We will see what's what soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

After market grips, perhaps? But that might make the grip fatter to have more material there.... Likely would.....


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Exactly, a design flaw. They need to either put in a couple of ribs or taper the molding so it gradually thins out. I think the E2 grip alleviates the problem. The plastic is not a brittle, nor does it have the flaw. It's worth checking out, in my opinion. Here's a photo of the Hogue grip next to the Sig grip. Design is similar, but the thin areas of the Hogue are substantially thicker than the Sig. With the rubber overmold, the Hogue grip is much stronger than the Sig. I just love science !!


----------



## Micomiles (Jan 15, 2013)

Get some Hogue G10's. Several styles to choose from. I put the G10 Black Piranha's on my MK25.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Those look very good, and they don't break !


----------



## Ludwig88 (Dec 15, 2021)

tperk100 said:


> Took NIB P226 MK25 gun to range. After about 30 rounds the grip broke apart. re: Pics...the missing piece "shot" off into never never land. I was using light range loads, and doing nothing unusual.
> 
> Am planning on sending pics to Sig and asking them to send new grips.
> 
> ...


----------

